# Gunna File



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think Ima file papers this week.

 Kinda skerred...don't know what I'm doing. It's not a messy divorce. It's not an angry or stupid one either. 

I want it to be simple and legally ended. He and I can make our own rules about everything else. I won't have my life run by a court. He and I will just sign shet we decide. 

But oye. Yea.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck! It's much nicer when the divorce goes quick and smoothly. Yes it's scary, but sometimes you need to take that leap of faith. Everything will be okay in the end.

I remember when I left and divorced it felt like a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. My ex didn't have a lawyer and I was more then fair. In fact I took only my clothes and the baby, I left everything to him which was mine to begin with. He didn't want to pay and I wanted out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope all goes ok for you. This is a big step. Just take very good care of yourself and the children.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope he knows your "gunna" do it. Or it might not be so smooth.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

It doesn't have to be acrimonious - mine wasn't. He couldn't afford a lawyer but I didn't stitch him up. He signed everything I put in front of him. It was quick and easy and I took half the fees out of what I paid to buy him out of the house. Neither of us had to go to court.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Hugh? I must have missed something. You were one of the folks on here that I thought had a very STABLE marriage. I am confused, but good luck.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Never mind, I read your other posts. Sorry for your situation. Good luck, vent often.


----------

